

How to determine if a number is divisible by 7 - Xcelerate
http://www.quora.com/How-does-one-determine-whether-a-number-is-evenly-divisible-by-7/answer/Anders-Kaseorg?srid=h5NH&share=1

======
acqq
More computationally practical algorithms to calculate the divisibility with
7:

[http://www.quora.com/Algorithms/What-are-the-ways-to-
determi...](http://www.quora.com/Algorithms/What-are-the-ways-to-determine-if-
a-very-large-number-is-divisible-by-7-using-parallel-threads)

------
ColinWright
Much better: <http://blog.tanyakhovanova.com/?p=159>

------
e3pi
Is a regex generator, like Friedl's email address 4000+ char monster, used to
create this?

